# Black Tank Guage Reads Full



## Rich Krause (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm parked on a permanent site with full hookups. When I dump the black tank I'll check the gauge to see that it is empty and then connect a hose and run the flush system for a while. When I turn off the flush system the black tank gauge always reads full. I'm guessing that it is because the flush system saturates the mechanism that reads the tank level because when we return the gauge reads empty.

Is my guess good or is there a problem with the gauge?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You have some sort of "klingon" on your sensor. Happens to ours once in a while. You are either going to have to run the flush longer or fill the tank with water until it cleans the sensor off. I hook up the hose to our tornado rinser and let it run for five minutes with the black tank valve closed then open the valve. Just a warning, I don't know how big your black tank is or how much water flow you have through your flusher so be careful if you fill the tank using that method.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On a permanent site you get no movement in the tank so it may be very hard clean them. But I would not worry about it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> On a permanent site you get no movement in the tank so it may be very hard clean them. But I would not worry about it.


...oh, I think his "movement" is the issue.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> You have some sort of "klingon" on your sensor. Happens to ours once in a while. You are either going to have to run the flush longer or fill the tank with water until it cleans the sensor off. I hook up the hose to our tornado rinser and let it run for five minutes with the black tank valve closed then open the valve. Just a warning, I don't know how big your black tank is or how much water flow you have through your flusher so be careful if you fill the tank using that method.


and be careful doing it this way and dont be tempted to open the flush door and look down the hole if your using the tornado to fill the tank. If you let it fill to far and pressure up, you can get the brown volcano of death when you step on the pedal...


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Jewellfamily said:


> You have some sort of "klingon" on your sensor. Happens to ours once in a while. You are either going to have to run the flush longer or fill the tank with water until it cleans the sensor off. I hook up the hose to our tornado rinser and let it run for five minutes with the black tank valve closed then open the valve. Just a warning, I don't know how big your black tank is or how much water flow you have through your flusher so be careful if you fill the tank using that method.


and be careful doing it this way and dont be tempted to open the flush door and look down the hole if your using the tornado to fill the tank. If you let it fill to far and pressure up, you can get the brown volcano of death when you step on the pedal...






















[/quote]

but only if you have your mouth open. Otherwise, the damage is superficial.


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

Ive seen people use a cap full of skin so soft in the black tank. it will coat the inside of the tank nicely with a non stick coating and it smells good too!!!

Helps to avoid the klingons!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Lad79der said:


> Ive seen people use a cap full of skin so soft in the black tank. it will coat the inside of the tank nicely with a non stick coating and it smells good too!!!
> 
> Helps to avoid the klingons!


I've heard it keeps the mosquitos away too.....


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Liquid Calgon works well in coating the inside of the black tank to prevent "klingons".

But X2 with CamperAndy on lack of movement. The fact the contents of the tank just sit there and are not swirled around with TT towing, makes it normal that you will have problems. The tornado flushing is a good idea but as others have noted, don't overfill.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

You wouldn't be able to pressurize the black tank to any great extent by overfilling. If the toilet valve was closed, the overflow would go up and out the vent pipe. You'd have the chocolate river of death running off your roof, but don't ask me how I know....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I you want gory detail on overflowing chocolate river of death, send doxiedoglovertoo (Tanya) a PM. She had an issue with leaving the rinser water hose attached but not completely shut off. It sounded like an experience I never want to have.


----------

